# Sexy Seiten-Einblick! Irina Shayk zeigt viel Haut



## Stefan102 (1 März 2012)

​
Obwohl sie nicht, wie Jennifer Lopez (42), ein tief ausgeschnittenes Abendkleid trug, ließ Irina Shayk (26) auf der Vanity Fair Oscar-Party dennoch tief blicken. Das hübsche Model machte deutlich, warum es vergangenes Jahr das Cover der Sports Illustrated zieren durfte, indem sie reichlich Haut und Brust zeigte. Zwar kam es nicht zu einem der berühmt berüchtigten Nippelblitzer, aber die russische Schönheit hatte offensichtlich Probleme, ihre weibliche Vorzüge bedeckt zu halten.

Die glamouröse Abendrobe funkelte in Gold und war rückenfrei. Auch an den Seiten war das Kleid recht freizügig und durch geschickte Posen ließ Irina tief blicken. Mit den gekreuzten Trägern und dem hochgeschlossenen Dekolleté war es für den Anlass perfekt gewählt. Das frühere Victoria's Secret-Model trug zu ihrem Outfit einen strengen Ballerina-Dutt und zurückhaltendes Make-up. Lässig elegant posierte sie gekonnt für die Fotografen.

Irina hat offensichtlich Spaß daran, sich in sexy-elegante Roben zu werfen, denn nur wenige Stunden zuvor erschien sie bereits auf einer anderen Oscar-Party in einem weißen Kleid mit hohem Beinschlitz. Zwei komplett unterschiedliche Looks innerhalb kürzester Zeit? Für Irina kein Problem!
(Quelle: promiflash)

Die sexy Bilder findet Ihr natürlich auch hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/oscars-84...set-tower-hollywood-26-2-2012-x11-update.html


----------



## Punisher (1 März 2012)

hammergeil :drip:


----------



## neman64 (2 März 2012)

:crazy::crazy::drip::drip::drip:


----------

